# UpLula Mag Loaders...



## AZ Outlaws (Dec 3, 2007)

Boy are UpLula magazine loaders hard to come by!!!

None of the gun shops I've checked here in Phoenix carry them. The only sporting goods store that 
sells them is Cabelo's, and the one in my area is out. I also went to their website to order one, and 
they're on back order....


----------



## 69Roadrunner (Nov 17, 2007)

Got mine at Midway and there in stock right now. Best reloading device for pistol magazines I've ever used.


----------



## Captain Crunch (Jul 4, 2006)

You might try Brownells, too.


----------



## benzuncle (Aug 29, 2007)

Move to Florida; we gottem here.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Midway's even got them on sale right now.


----------



## CentexShooter (Dec 30, 2007)

Got mine on Ebay. I've seen them on Cabela's website as well.


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

Top Gun Suppy carries them too.
www.topgunsupply.com


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I ordered from Midway and they were $2.00 off and then they turn around and tack on a special handling fee for $3.00. What a bite.:smt076


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Baldy said:


> I ordered from Midway and they were $2.00 off and then they turn around and tack on a special handling fee for $3.00. What a bite.:smt076


Huh. I've heard about a minimum order from Midway, but I've never experienced one. Ordering too few items has never happened to me. I guess I've just been lucky.:mrgreen:


----------

